# Shake before workout, steak after? Or vice versa?



## kpwrestler4 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll be going to the gym around 5 o clock today, and I have a few hours to decide what I'll be eating. I have a few Sirloin steaks sitting in my fridge and I thought I might as well eat them for the protein. I also have a couple servings of my muscle milk left. So heres my question. Should I have a protein shake before the gym and a steak after, or the other way around? Or should I just skip the steak all together and get my protein from somewhere else?

Some advice would be great.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 26, 2010)

Steak before, protein after. The liquid protein will be good right after your workout. Also be sure to get plenty of simple carbs right after your workout as well.


----------



## kpwrestler4 (Jul 26, 2010)

Simple carbs as in Rice, or Potatoes? What would you recommend?


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah potatoes are perfect, you got it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 26, 2010)

Shake before, steak with carbs after.


----------



## hitman2 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd assume shake after. You want quick digesting proteins after your workout. The powders will digest and absorb quicker than the steak.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 26, 2010)

hitman2 said:


> I'd assume shake after. You want quick digesting proteins after your workout. The powders will digest and absorb quicker than the steak.



Is that a fact. Can you tell me the absoprtion rate of steak and whey?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 26, 2010)

*Here's something you might want to try*

I always workout in the morning so you may have to adjust accordingly. What I do is have a nice big breakfast. Most times several eggs scrambled in pure virgin olive oil, onions, cheese, toast and a piece of fruit. Go workout and while working out I love the gaspari super pump 250. Finish the workout and emmediately down my myozene post workout protein which gives me 25 grams of immediate protein. Get in my car and have two pieces of white bread for the instant carbs. Get home and have several chicken breasts and veggies. The ONLY reason I even keep white bread around is for the two pieces I have right after a workout. It will also help put some weight on you.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends.  I myself don't agree with much red meat.  I would eat something decent and light before workout, then do the shake immediately after, then the steak later before bed.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Depends.  I myself don't agree with much red meat.  I would eat something decent and light before workout, then do the shake immediately after, then the steak later before bed.


Agreed!  

Steak is great for bedtime meal!


----------

